

Was IBM's Watson a Publicity Stunt From the Start? - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2426521,00.asp

======
ethanbond
"Only when there was a parsing error would it answer incorrectly."

As if parsing Jeopardy questions is a trivial feat.

